# Cleaning Baking trays / tins and other utensils for bakeries



## baker23 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

Are there any bakers out there working in a bakery / factory ? 

I would like to know where do you get your baking trays / tins / trolleys cleaned?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just an fyi I've seen articles that suggest using a mixture of peroxide and baking soda to clean sheet pans.  Supposedly it leaves them looking as good as new except for any scratches that have occurred during usage.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Yes....make a paste from baking soda and hydrogen peroxide but you'll also still need some scrubbing issues.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chefross said:


> Yes....make a paste from baking soda and hydrogen peroxide but you'll also still need some scrubbing issues.


You mean like some intensive elbow grease?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Dawn pump spray degreasing detergent works good on pots and pans but it's pricey


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> You mean like some intensive elbow grease?


OH YEAH!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Bakers racks... two ways, elbow grease and a 3M Scrubbie, or wheel it outside and have at it with a power washer.  The worst crud on the racks is the "shelves" where constant aluminum on aluminum contact produces that lovely sticky black crud, aluminum oxide-with grease.

Trays and pans?  When I outfitted my very first kitchen I bought a stack of beat up aluminum pans from an auction, funny thing was that even though I handled them all day, I wouldn't get black oxide on my hands.  The clever previous owner had each pan coated with a baker's glaze, and while the pans were definately not non-stick, at least the aluminum wasn't naked.

I have the luxury of a local pan glazer in my city, he charges a buck and a half per pan.  The pans get dipped into two tanks before getting the glaze, so they are pretty clean.  Sugar and fat will attack the glaze, and cause it to fail prematurely, but it is totally organic, and it can be re-applied many times over. Glazed pans clean up almost immediatly with a wad of paper towel or even better--a cardboard "Squeegee_ from a cardboard box top.   The glazer does most of his business with the mega bakeries and supermarkets, they get their stuff re-glazed twice a year.  He also does brisk business with the HVAC guys who get their fan blades and other equipment coated--apparently this adds another 5 years of life to some HVAC equipment.

If you do get the pans glazed, you can glue strips of laminate (aka arborite) to the tray trolley shelves to avoid aluminum-on-aluminum contact.  It's cheap, easily replaced, and heat proof.  Or you could fork out for s/s try trolleys.....


----------



## gordon twigg (Jun 2, 2014)

Aktrion Food

Bakery Tin Cleaning

Dudley

Birmingham


----------

